# Do you spend ages just staring into space?



## Grahame (Dec 7, 2011)

I seem to do this for 80% of my day. I have no motivation to do f*ck all, and my mind is empty. If I try to do anything productive I find I cant.

Is this a normal symptom of DPD?


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Grahame said:


> I seem to do this for 80% of my day. I have no motivation to do f*ck all, and my mind is empty. If I try to do anything productive I find I cant.
> 
> Is this a normal symptom of DPD?


Not for ages, no, but I will sometimes catch myself staring into space and realise I had been sort of lost in my thoughts; and yes, that is caused by dissociation.


----------



## Numbness (Feb 27, 2011)

the exact same thing here. I do nothing in my day, I keep planning on doing things that I end up not doing because of my lack of motivation.


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

Grahame said:


> I seem to do this for 80% of my day. I have no motivation to do f*ck all, and my mind is empty. If I try to do anything productive I find I cant.
> 
> Is this a normal symptom of DPD?


I too find myself frenquently staring into a void. An abyss.

I call it the "vegetative state". Because during those moments, you are, literally, a vegetable. Brain-dead. Zero activity.

That is a sympton that we share with patients with attention deficit disorder.

Try exercising your mind by improving concentration. Research on your own exercises that might help with visual coordination, concentration and focus.

In time, you will find that you will spend less time "aimlessly drifting" and you will feel more focussed, with your senses fully alert.


----------



## Clove (Feb 14, 2012)

I have attention deficit disorder, and i think this may be connected in some way. Sometimes when i zone out my thoughts are racing. Other times It is as if I lose conciousness. 
The world around me becomes a blur out of no where, my mind goes blank, I become a soul-less nothing.

I know how you feel, and I am sorry you experience this as well


----------



## 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

Take focus formula from GNC. Its all natural (They say) and it helps concentration. I've used it to get back on a track of being able to concentrate. It helps. But use it if you are going to put your mind to something because it tends to heighten your personality so you might feel a little less control in conversation and etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, I just get times where I think nothing. It can last for ages. I have to be snapped out of it by myself or someone else. I even get it when people are talking to me. I feel so rude. I have to be really engaged in the conversation otherwise I just zone out, forget what the person is saying, then I offend them by it. I think it is DP. In this zoned out state, I actually feel very peaceful, but then I realise I'm in it and worry why I haven't been thinking anything for the past I-don't-know-how-long.

I have no motivation either! It's been ongoing for the past few years. I think it just means that we're in a bad place right now. No motivation to do the simplest things in life is a sign that something is really wrong, we need to look at these things in ourselves, and get treatment, even if that treatment is just helping ourselves and reading about others. It's a start!


----------

